# Valentines Day Steak



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 15, 2017)

Well since yesterday was Valentines Day, I decided to fix my

wife and daughter a nice meal. I started with these Ribeyes, seasoned with Weber

Chicago Steak seasoning.













20170214_071916.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 15, 2017






Ooops, one too many..... lol. Then I broke out the vacuum sealer and sealed them up













20170214_073132.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 15, 2017






Now time for the RNSV (red neck sous vide) machine













20170214_090659.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 15, 2017






So, I put 3 of them steaks in there, 1 hour later took them out dried them real good

heated up my CI skillet and seared them suckers. Made baked potatoes, and salad (sorry no

picture of salad) it was green.

Now here they are plated 2 of them anyways.













20170214_175728.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 15, 2017


















20170214_175700.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 15, 2017






Sorry no pictures of the cut... but the taste was great. Some of the

fat didn't seem to break down all the way which made it a little tough 

to chew. Over all, my wife and daughter loved them. Still need to experiment 

some more with this.

Thanks for Lookin' 

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2017)

It looks real good Mike!

Al


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 15, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks real good Mike!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al.

Think I might have seared too long also. And that crock pot was 

barely big enough for the 3 steaks. Had to keep moving them around.

Maybe I'll get the hang of it (maybe I won't)

Mike


----------

